# Boxers at the dog park



## muttlover87 (Jan 13, 2009)

I just had to show everyone this picture, bol. We brought Maya to the dog park yesterday and the day before and we got some great shots. 


Boxer playfully nipping at it's brother's butt:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3211362964/sizes/m/

One took Maya down, bol. Poor Maya.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3211383124/sizes/l/

And she's down:
Flickr Photo Download: Wrestling Match

5 dog butt sniff line:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3208417660/sizes/l/


these were taken by me and my dad


----------



## donna (Mar 10, 2009)

If you not a memeber of flickr, you can't see the pics.


----------



## pinkcircles (Jan 21, 2009)

great pics.........


----------

